# OMG



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

WHAT A MESS!!!!---You would NOT believe it!!! She has EO's, but doesn't know where they are at. The first storage unit has big metal barrels sitting in standing water, and some of them are leaking. Some of the barrels are unmarked and and those that are marked are covered in oil. She will give us a "a good deal" on them untested. MMM maybe at 200 barrels at least. Everything is mixed with personal items. Second storage unit---8 shelves(the plastic shelves 2 stacked high) and 7 or 8 stacks full of 1lbs bottles, some labeled, some she is going to guess at, not counting the boxes full of non labeled 1lb bottles. Some of the gallon jugs she stored oils in were milk jugs. There is another storage unit, because non of the fragrances that she gave us were in either storage unit, that they could find. She would not let DD's take samples of each barrel--because she said that her mom had already tested them CP, HP and melt and pour, candles, smelly jellies, and tarts, she said if it came from the same company and lot, it was the same and would react the same. If we wanted to take samples--even if we provide our own 4 oz bottles--they would charge us $100.00 an hour because that is what they charged over the cost of the fragrances!! And everything right now is weighed on a bathroom scale. OHHHH and someone mentioned ordering the same fragrance and it was a little off YA KNOW WHY???? My daughters jsut about died!!! She used the same pump for each "family" of fragrances, soooo all spiced fragrances--were pumped with the same pump!! If they smelled similiar, she used the same pump--no wonder our sugar plum and spiced pear smelled soo much alike--they smelled good, just alike. When I talked to her, she said she had 4 oz, 8oz and her mom had jsut got 300 16 oz bottles in, but now didn't have any bottles. WE wanted eggnog and it was in a correct 1 gallon jug, but was maybe about half full, but wanted to charge for the full 8 lbs--asked DD's how full it looked?????? I am soo disappointed, I thought if I only got what you ladies need................. but now I don't know. It was Jessica and her SIL and they did NOT want to be there, aren't you ready to leave yet? I would think they would want to move what they have, :sigh. But I guess if you can make $100./hr.... except they don't want to take time to sell on ebay either, cause they didn't want to mess with it. HMM well we are going back for a couple more fragrances, DD2 is going to deal with them--she is very very good at that. :biggrin. But she had to come home and regroup! Jessica said that as long as flashpoints are the same, it will react the same in CP or HP and as long as it came from the same manufacturer, anything with the same flashpoint will react the same. :crazy. Well this is what we found at this point---not such good news--they don't know what they are doing--well maybe don't either YET, Well here it is. OHH ladies, DD's thought of this when they were comimg home, we got invoices from them when Susan when we ordered--- do you have your invoices? Even if she no longer has her invoice, is there a way to present your invoices and show that you didn't get your product. I can't imagine them not having the invoices for tax purposes. After going down and dealing with them directly, if I were you, I would try to get the product you paid for. Carolyn


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

So what do they want? do they want to sell the stuff or no? They seem very confused I think. They are wanting you to pay premium prices, and not giving you the time to get the stuff. Gee. It sounds like a real mess. Aren't they afraid of getting in trouble? I don't know for sure, but I would think that some EO's or FO's in those large quantities might be considered hazardous chemicals.....and you say they are in standing water and leaking? Oh, dear. I am so sorry for you Carolyn what a time you have on your hands. Keep us posted dear. Do they not realize that if they don't move this stuff it will ruin, and you can't get $100 per hour for nothing. I sure hope things work out for you. I'll be thinking about you and your girls. Praying that it turns in your favor.

Sheryl


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like a mad house! It's so bizzrre finding yourself in situations like that where you just look at the person and think 'what are you thinking?' but you want what they have, but it's not a very good deal and then there's all the drama and baggage to deal with... some people are just nuts...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Both DD's almost fell in the slimey water--there were wet cardboard boxes and envelopes on the floor inbetween the barrels and with personal items stewn everywhere. big barrels on top of little barrels so it was kinda treacherous. All 3 of my children, DD1 likes things organized, lined up and she started to hyper ventilate in the first unit and DD2 told her to leave before she passed out. In order to get to the barrels on the left, you had to climb over and through the right side, over the personal things and through the slimy water, being careful so the big barrels on top of the little barrels didn't fall on their heads, we aren't even going to discuss the 2nd unit. I don't know what they want--I don't think they know what they want and I think that Jessica's SIL isn't helping at all.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

OK Vicki, you can tell me "I told ya so" . Carolyn


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Carolyn I'm so sorry this sounds like such a big mess and I would have had the same reaction as your DD when it comes to business type stuff... be it sewing supplies.... soap making supplies or even just the goat supplies I can't STAND disorganization to it all this moving and stuff we've done in the last 5-6months has me so discombobulated it's unreal..... Good thing it's not me dealing with the situation I think I would've already given Someone a piece of my mind..... The longer those oils sit the older they get and the more their value decreases and then they won't even be able to sell them to candle makers *HUGS* I'll add my prayers to mom's that this all turns around and works out for you & your DD's.... Tell DD Just to take a paper bag to breathe in and out of and Close her eyes it'll all be okay and ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww slimey water yucky "mud boots anyone?" hmmm but I wonder if in all those boxes of personal stuff if there's one w/papers in it perchance the invoices and stuff are in there.... :shrug

It all Sounds like such a big mess and I give you and your girls a :handclap for trying to straighten it out and make something good of it.. Hopefully you can and it'll all get worked out

Brandi


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Carolyn, 
Just turn around and walk away from it all, let her have her fragrances.. they would not even let you have samples????????????? Let her find someone else to deal with the mess.. it is not worth premium prices... We can get that elsewhere... 
Barb


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

:yeahthat

That is some kinda big mess! Walk Away! 

Also it sounds like EPA needs to be called about those leaky barrels. They will make them clean it all up! Then they will be ready to sale or for the hazemat clean up bill.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Barbara. Run don't walk.

Anne


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I think that is what we are going to do--we will get a few more oils, but then walk away--she will give the suppliers list to the person that buys the most oils, but.....she tried to give DD1 something like Pink Sugar, but DD1 knows what Pink Sugar smells like--this had a raspberry hint to it and she asked Marisha what does Pink Sugar smell like. OHH you do know that FO's and EO's never lose their properties. *sigh*.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Carolyn if you try to resell these oils and they are no good, it will reflect on you.. Not good.. 
Sounds like she wants top dollar, it is really worth the hassle.. only you can decide what you want to do.. But I would not purchase under these circumstances.. even with a good price.. Who knows how old they are, contaminated or what has happened.. heat, cold etc... 
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

NOPE not worth the risk unless you want it just for your personal use as nobody want to buy stuff sight unseen and in this type of condition.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Nope jsut a couple more for us. Sorry I got soo excited about everthing. Carolyn


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I am sorry that you are having to deal with this. Too bad it did not work out, but I think I would run also. I do feel bad for the family, having to try and deal with this after loosing a loved one. Maybe when they find out that you are not interested, they will change their tune and be more willing to work with you. I personally would not buy any of them that were not labled. Barbara is right, if the product is bad, it will reflect on you and you don't need that when trying to start a business.
Theresa


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so sorry this did not turn out for you. Maybe another oppertunity will come along better. You can always hope. Jessica has a real mess on her hands.

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have time to read everyones replies but just forget it Carolyn. The daughter obviously doesn't know what she is talking about because no scents were tested, other than by us purchasing and then she would finally.....put up at least if it was CP safe...all of us know she never had descriptions, CP safe, body safe or candle throw on her website.....and I could go on and on, but just sufice it to say the daughter doesn't know where the stuff came from or she is just lieing to you. Let her try to get rid of this stuff on her own.....the only thing I would say is that nobody would carry 100 pumpers, yes you do flush it between uses, but even I use the same one for all my oils. Fragrance would be no different the tinest amount left in the tubing would not effect the next batch. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Well the pumping is good to know--yep gonna let her deal with it on her own-- We jsut wanted to test it. Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What a mess. So sorry it turned out this way. I'd walk away too.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow I agree with Vickie, and second that, and also Amanda. I would call Hazmat. that's a dangerous situation. and How would you like your stored items being ruined when a 55 gallon drum of Pink sugar finally leaks through and washes over all your stuff in the unit next door.

spelling edit :biggrin


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Carolyn, I'm so sorry this isn't working out. At first it sounded like a good way for you to start a fragrance business. I agree with the ladies who said "Don't walk, RUN!" Not worth the hassle, especially when the product may be compromised.


----------

